# Discworld Guards! Guards! board game coming



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*17th February 2011 10:35 AM*

Brian Turner







 Great News for Discworld fans – a new Discworld Board game is well on its way to hitting the shelves this summer.

 Called “Guards! Guards!” it will be published by Z-Man Games in the US and will be distributed by Esdevium Games in the UK & Europe.  

 The game was designed by Leonard Boyd & David Brashaw (Backspindle Games) and will be in the shops in June/July 2011. 

 The game sees players taking on the role of newly recruited members of the Ankh-Morpork City Watch.  

 With the Eight Great Spells missing from the Unseen University the future of the Disc hangs in the balance. On their quest to save the Discworld, the players are faced with the many hazards of everyday life in Ankh-Morpork, the Discworld’s oldest, grubbiest and least law-abiding city.  

 Some perils are thrust upon them by the hand of fate. Others are directed at them by their opponents in the shape of sneaky guild abilities, or skulking saboteurs, secretly planted to disrupt their attempts to return the Great Spells to the Unseen University.  

 Add to this the constant threat of being trampled by the Luggage, an 800-pound magical chest thundering endlessly through the city on hundreds of little legs, and the players soon learn that life on the Discworld is not always easy…  

 With over 90 characters cards illustrated by Discworld Artist, Stephen Player, each carrying a short quotation defining the character in the authors own words, the players are quickly emerged in the magical and wonderful world created by Terry Pratchett.


----------

